# High End Systems Training with Cat West



## VinceHollywood (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Cat West, who served as console training specialist at High End Systems, and I have been chatting about putting together a training workshop that will be hosted at the Berry Center in Houston Texas. She would be teaching different classes such as intermediate and advanced HogOS3 classes, Digital Light and Axon media server classes. This discussion is to see who might be interested in taking these classes. Now I know the economy isn't what it use to be so as for pricing we are trying not to add any additional cost. I am going to try to work it out so that each seat would be paying for Cat West's travel, per diem and her classroom training cost. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the booth, Vince, and I applaud _any_ efforts to offer more training. Since you asked for thoughts, here's some. Wouldn't it be more economical to have someone (Brad, Mitch, or other) from Barco in Austin do the training? Certainly nothing against Cat, but a drive from Austin to Houston should cost less than a plane ticket from LA. Similarly, is it so difficult for attendees to travel to Austin for training? Will the equipment used in the class have to come from Austin anyway? Not that it matters much, good training is good training, but is this manufacturer-sponsored/approved training?

Good luck with your project. We have a number of people here who could benefit--lots from Texas, but I'm not sure how many in Houston.


----------



## VinceHollywood (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey there, well I few things have chanced after making a few phone calls today. If we get enough people interested in the event it will turn into a HES Sponsored Event and they will have some of their trainers their as well. I am pretty new to Texas so I am not sure where most of the LDs live, be it in Houston or Austin. One thing that we are working on though is trying to make this training event as cheap as possible. No one is trying to make any money here we are trying to get the knowledge base up on HES products. I have even talked our general manager and see is letting us rent out the Berry Center for free which is crazy. 

This is a project in the making and if we can make it very affordable for everyone I hope that kind of offsets the cost of driving over to Houston. We are just trying to make a way for everyone to keep their heads up during this shift in the economy, if you can't find any work at least come join us for training so you will be ready to go when it picks up again.

Cheers


----------

